# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Депривация сна

## Raja Kumari dasi

До недавних пор у науки не было полного представления о механизмах сна, о всем многообразии его благотворного влияния и о том, почему последствия хронического недосыпания пагубны для здоровья. Выдающийся невролог и ученый Мэттью Уолкер обобщает данные последних исследований феномена сна и приглашает к разговору на темы, связанные с одним из важнейших *аспектов нашего существования*. 

«Сон — это единственное и наиболее эффективное действие, которое мы можем предпринять, чтобы каждый день регулировать работу нашего мозга и тела. К сожалению, реальные доказательства, разъясняющие все опасности, которым подвергаются человек и общество в случае *недосыпания*, до сих пор не были в полной мере донесены до людей. Это самое вопиющее упущение в сегодняшних разговорах о здоровье. Исправить его как раз и призвана моя книга, и я очень надеюсь, что она превратится для читателя в увлекательное путешествие, полное открытий. Кроме того, книга нацелена на *пересмотр оценки сна и изменение пренебрежительного отношения к нему*». (Мэттью Уолкер)

________________

Просьба участвовать в обсуждении только тем, кто читал или возьмется прочесть книгу. 

Задачи темы: 

1. осознание, что здоровый сон - колоссальный ресурс здоровья. 
3. сведение к нулю зависания в инете за счет сна.

----------


## Ruslan

Я знал одного человека, физик по образованию, он на себе эксперименты проводил, на ночь ложился в ванну с набранной водой и так спал. Говорил, что так телу меньше времени требуется на сон.

----------


## Алексей Ж.

> ________________
> 
> Просьба участвовать в обсуждении только тем, кто читал или возьмется прочесть книгу. 
> 
> Задачи темы: 
> 
> 1. осознание, что здоровый сон - колоссальный ресурс здоровья. 
> 3. сведение к нулю зависания в инете за счет сна.


В 42 года я пережил инфаркт мозга, почти 4 года лежачий.
По себе знаю, если недоспать, то движения заторможенные весь день, раздражительность, дискомфорт, рассеяность.
Точно знаю, что в моей ситуации(и не только) сон лучший лекарь.
Здоровым не замечал особой разницы, сейчас очень замечаю позитивное влияние сна на силы.

----------


## Дамир

Спасибо Матаджа Raja Kumari ! Думаю интересно будет почитать не только мне, но и знакомым.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Спасибо Матаджа Raja Kumari !


Лучше бы просто промолчали... Так явно говорить против этикета той, кто столько раз это объясняла. 
Я запрещаю обращаться ко мне таким образом.

Вы ведь давным-давно на форуме, неужели не видели мои неоднократные объяснения слов Шрилы Прабхупады, 
что правильно обращаться просто "матаджи" - без духовного имени?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Думаю интересно будет почитать не только мне, но и знакомым.


Пока вы думаете ) это уже несколько лет как мировой бестселлер... 

Преданные знают, что существуют такие состояния сознания, как бодрствование, сон, сон со сновидениями. 
Но уже ученые больше про сон знают, чем те, чей долг - других просвещать...

----------


## Дамир

> Пока вы думаете ) это уже несколько лет как мировой бестселлер... 
> 
> Преданные знают, что существуют такие состояния сознания, как бодрствование, сон, сон со сновидениями. 
> Но уже ученые больше про сон знают, чем те, чей долг - других просвещать...


Всё Верно !))

----------


## Александр Н

В рассказах ветеринара Джеймса Хэрриота "О всех созданьях..." есть упоминание о смертельно больной овце (может и лошадь - не помню), которой он, чтобы облегчить ее страдания, дал сильное снотворное, и был уверен, что она умрет во сне. Животное выздоровело.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Просьба участвовать в обсуждении только тем, кто читал или возьмется прочесть книгу. 
> Задачи темы: 
> 1. осознание, что здоровый сон - колоссальный ресурс здоровья. 
> 3. сведение к нулю зависания в инете за счет сна.


Я прочитал, может быть бегло, но что вызвало сразу вопрос: в книге говорится, что надо спать регулярно не менее 8 часов.
Если мы спим 6-7 часов, то регулярно недосыпаем. Если мы недосыпаем, то это разрушает нашу имунную систему, вызывая рак и повышает вероятность болезни Альцгеймера, болезни сердечно-сосудистой системы, серьезные психические заболевания и склонность к суициду.
Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что шести часов сна достаточно, но здесь Мэттью Уолкер говорит, что это касается только "феноменов". 
Конечно, мы все должны стать феноменами  :smilies:  Но если я уже принял наставление Шрилы Прабхупады и сплю 6 часов, чувствую недосып, значит ли это, что мне нужно вернуться к 8 часам? Уж очень страшные последствия регулярных недосыпов.
Еще я слышал формулу, что каждый час сна до полуночи засчитывается за два часа, таким образом сон с 22-00 вечера до 4 часов утра эквивалентен для организма 8 часам отдыха, но в этой книге ничего не говорится об этом (или я пропустил). Кто что знает об этой формуле?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что шести часов сна достаточно


Это вопрос интересный. 

1. Матаджи для восстановления недостаточно 6 часов. 
7 - минимум, 8 - желательно. Все грамотные женщины подтверждают необходимость им 8-часового сна, причем *полноценного*. 

2. В жарком климате (Индия, Средиземноморье) есть сиеста, дневной сон. И М.Уолкер говорит о возможности восполнения недостатка ночного сна днем (около 12-13 часов всех недосыпающих клонит ко сну, но это игнорируется). Если спать еще час днем, то м.б. и достаточно кому-то ночью 6. Но кому доступен такой режим? Пожилым людям - может быть. 

3. При размеренной жизни на всем готовом в ашраме брахмачари - может быть. Они и днем могут отдыхать. 

4. При жизни на природе - может быть. Тоже днем можно отключиться. 

Но для работающих грихастх, с перегрузками и стрессами мегаполиса... 





> Но если я уже принял наставление Шрилы Прабхупады и сплю 6 часов, чувствую недосып, значит ли это, что мне нужно вернуться к 8 часам? Уж очень страшные последствия регулярных недосыпов.


Уолкер говорит, что это само-эвтаназия. 





> Еще я слышал формулу, что каждый час сна до полуночи засчитывается за два часа, таким образом сон с 22-00 вечера до 4 часов утра эквивалентен для организма 8 часам отдыха, но в этой книге ничего не говорится об этом (или я пропустил). Кто что знает об этой формуле?


Это известная в среде преданных формула, не знаю откуда она, от кого-то из аюрведистов наверное.
Все индивидуально. У людей разных профессий, при разном состоянии здоровья - разные потребности.





> Я прочитал, может быть бегло


Тем, кто уже чувствует недосып, лучше прочесть внимательно. 

Не знаю, как в Москве, а  у нас в Самаре стало вечером и ночью много тише, и раньше улицы пустеют - народ умнеет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Почему у человека такая большая потребность во сне?*

В четвертом вопросе «Шатпрашна-Упанишад» говорится, что дыхание человека — это особый вид жертвоприношения Господу. Регулярно сменяющиеся вдох и выдох — это два подношения на священный огонь, горящий внутри тела человека. Жрецом, совершающим это жертвоприношение для блага души, является Мукхья-прана — божество дыхания жизни. 

Как известно, во время сна дыхание человека становится более глубоким и размеренным, так жертвоприношение дыхания набирает силу. В результате него спящая душа по милости жреца Мукхья-праны получает особый плод— ей удается погрузиться в глубокий сон, лишенный сновидений, во время которого душа обретает близкое соприкосновение с Богом в сердце. Хотя это соприкосновение души с Богом происходит на очень глубоком подсознательном уровне, во время него душа испытывает счастье духовного характера, свободное от всех видов отождествлений с материей. Душа полностью отдыхает от всех стрессов и треволнений, связанных с материальной жизнью. Именно поэтому сон является столь большой потребностью для каждого. В каком бы хорошем положении ни находился в этом мире человек, он всегда нуждается во сне для отдыха. Это показывает, что для вечной души пребывание во временных материальных оболочках тела и ума в любом случае является стрессом, поэтому она не может чувствовать себя счастливой без сна.

В связи с этой темой Мадхвачарья прославил трансцендентные качества Господа в «Двадаша-стотре» (4.2) таким образом: 

_йад асупти-гато 'пи харих сукхаван
сукха-рупинам ахур ато нигамах_

«Господь Хари является верховным и независимым. 
Он всегда наделен полнотой счастья и вовсе не нуждается во сне для отдыха. 
(Этим Он разительно отличается от вечно зависимых обусловленных джив)
Священные писания прославляют Его как само олицетворение блаженства!»

_________________

из книги 

https://gadadhara.ru/books/molitvy-d...hhie-zashhitu/

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Но уже ученые больше про сон знают, чем те, чей долг - других просвещать...


Да в Ведабасе наберите слово сон.....например....ШБ.11.13.37.....Бодрствование, сон и глубокий сон — это три функции разума, которые порождены гунами материальной природы. Присутствие души в теле можно определить по тому, что она обладает свойствами, отличными от этих трех состояний, и потому всегда остается наблюдателем этих трех состояний.

Комментарий
На самом деле душа не имеет ничего общего с материальным миром, поскольку не связана с ним постоянными, естественными отношениями. Истинное отречение от всего материального состоит в том, чтобы отбросить иллюзорное самоотождествление с тонкими и грубыми материальными телами. Сушуптам — это глубокий сон, в котором сознание бездействует и нет сновидений. Господь Кришна описывает эти три состояния так:

саттва?дж джа?гаран?ам? видйа?д
раджаса? свапнам а?диш?ет
прасва?пам? тамаса? джантос
тур?йам? тришу сантатам

«Следует знать, что бодрствование порождено гуной благости, сновидения — гуной страсти, а глубокий сон — гуной невежества. Четвертый элемент, чистое сознание, отличается от этих трех состояний и пронизывает их» (Бхаг., 11.25.20). Настоящая свобода приходит, когда мы остаемся сторонним наблюдателем (са?кшитвена) всех этих проявлений иллюзии. Человек может достичь такого выигрышного положения, развивая в себе сознание Кришны.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо за цитату. 
Конечно, мы все знаем из ШБ про эти три состояния. Нас сейчас интересует четвертое. 

Итак, ШБ 11.25.20 https://vedabase.io/ru/library/sb/11/25/20/
У Шрилы Прабхупады сказано поинтереснее, чем в приведенном вами переводе: 

* The fourth state of consciousness pervades these three and is transcendental.
Четвертое состояние сознания пронизывает эти три, и оно транцендентно.*  

Шриман Гададхара Пандит Дас пошел дальше.  Не просто про душу во сне говорит, а что она во сне соприкасается  Богом - уровень _ниргуны_. Такого у нас больше никто никогда не говорил (насколько мне известно). 

Если так, то это явно не наша заслуга, а промысел Божий. 
Чтобы мы тут совсем не померли без Него в этом материальном мире ) 

Это значит во сне... так сказать, _каждую Божию ночь_ у каждого тут встреча с Богом. 
А души об этом поутру _"ни сном, ни духом"..._ 

___________________

* сознание и есть душа, _атма_

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Не просто про душу во сне говорит, а что она во сне соприкасается  Богом, и это уровень ниргуны. 


Душа подзаряжается энергией в брахмаджьети (с Его энергией). Через пищу и сон Господь поддерживает душу в рабочем состоянии, во всех телах.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пища поддерживает тела, 
а сон - сами падшие души

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Пища поддерживает тела, 
> а сон - сами падшие души


Как бы то ни было это все - энергия Бога.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шриман Гададхар Пандит Дас: 

"...спящая душа по милости жреца Мукхья-праны получает особый плод— ей удается погрузиться в глубокий сон, лишенный сновидений, во время которого душа обретает близкое соприкосновение с Богом в сердце". 

Ведь здесь не про энергии Бога речь (шакти-таттва), а про _Параматму_ в сердце. 
Параматма - не _шакти-таттва_. Это локализованный для каждой _атмы_ аспект Самого Бога.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Шриман Гададхара Пандит Дас пошел дальше.  Не просто про душу во сне говорит, а что она во сне соприкасается  Богом - уровень _ниргуны_. Такого у нас больше никто никогда не говорил (насколько мне известно).


В начале 90х Харикеша (Свами) в одной из лекций в России говорил, что каждую ночь душа погружается в Брахман и, благодаря этому, восстанавливает силы и просыпается бодрой. Я это на всю жизнь запомнил. Все еще спорили, как это правильно понимать, типа, как она "улетает" в Брахман что ли? Все забыли, что Параматма рядом с душой и Параматма является источником Брахмана.

----------


## Prema

> о если я уже принял наставление Шрилы Прабхупады и сплю 6 часов, чувствую недосып, значит ли это, что мне нужно вернуться к 8 часам? Уж очень страшные последствия регулярных недосыпов.


Бхактивинода Тхакур в «Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрите» пишет что нужно спать не более 8 часов в сутки. Т.е. 8 часов допустимо спать, если это необходимо, тем более если при 6 часовом сне сказываются последствия регулярных недосыпов. 

«Спать надо в чистой постели головой на восток  или  юг,  потому  что  сон  головой  на  запад  или  север приводит к болезням».

«Правила, относящиеся к телу, предписывают вставать рано утром, совершать гигиенические процедуры,  заниматься  надлежащей  деятельностью,  питаться в установленное время, есть здоровую и питательную пищу, пить чистую воду, гулять на свежем воздухе, носить чистую одежду и *спать не более восьми часов в сутки*. Все это нужно делать каждый день».

----------


## Prema

> глубокий сон, лишенный сновидений, во время которого душа обретает близкое соприкосновение с Богом в сердце. Хотя это соприкосновение души с Богом происходит на очень глубоком подсознательном уровне, во время него душа испытывает счастье духовного характера, свободное от всех видов отождествлений с материей.


Мы уже были в этом состоянии до того как попали в материальный мир. Это состояние полного бесчувствия.

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джагадише 25/04/1970 (https://prabhupada.io/letters/700425_jagadisa)
«Относительно твоего второго вопроса, видели ли когда-нибудь обусловленные души Кришну? Были ли они с Господом до того как стать обусловленными в результате их желания господствовать над материальной природой. Да, обусловленные души являются неотъемлемыми частичками Господа и таким образом они были с Кришной до того как стать обусловленными. Как ребенок, должно быть, видел своего отца, потому что отец поместил ребенка в утробу матери, подобным образом каждая душа видела Кришну как Верховного Отца. *Но в то время обусловленные души покоились в состоянии называемое сушупти, которое называется глубокий сон без сновидений, в состоянии бесчувствия, поэтому они не помнят, что были с Кришной проснувшись в материальном мире* и начинают заниматься материальными делами. Я надеюсь это удовлетворит твои вопросы».

Преданным важно достичь другого состояния.

*Когда сознание живого существа полностью очищено от скверны грубого и тонкого материального бытия, когда ум его не возбужден, как во время бодрствования и сна, и не бесчувствен, как в сушупти, глубоком сне, тогда живое существо погружается в транс. В этом трансе исчезает материальное зрение и память, хранящая имена и формы. Только в этом трансе лицезреют Его — Верховного Господа. Я низко склоняюсь перед Ним, которого созерцают те, кто достиг этого чистого, трансцендентного состояния.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В познании Бога есть две ступени. Одну называют сугьеям, легкодостижимой (обычно ее достигают путем философских рассуждений). Другую называют дургьеям, труднодостижимой. К первой ступени относится познание Брахмана и Параматмы, а ко второй — познание Верховной Личности Бога. Как сказано в этом стихе, чтобы достичь высшей ступени постижения Бога, то есть познать Его как Верховную Личность, нужно остановить деятельность ума, которая выражается в мыслях, эмоциях и желаниях, или, иначе говоря, нужно прекратить строить разного рода предположения. Это трансцендентное состояние выше сушупти, состояния глубокого сна. Во время бодрствования мы непосредственно воспринимаем окружающее, используя свой материальный опыт и память, а во сне мы воспринимаем мир на тонком плане. Видение существует также в тонкой форме, и в этом процессе тоже участвует память. Выше состояния, в котором мы наблюдаем мир на грубом уровне, и выше состояния сна — состояние сушупти, глубокого сна, а когда человек полностью одухотворяет свое бытие, он поднимается над состоянием глубокого сна и входит в транс — вишуддха-саттву или васудева-саттву — состояние, в котором можно узреть Личность Бога.

Атах шри-кришна-намади на бхавед грахйам индрийаих: изначальную Личность Бога нельзя постичь, пока мы погружены в двойственность бытия, то есть находимся на грубом или на тонком чувственном уровне. Севонмукхе хи джихвадау свайам эва спхуратй адах: но, если человек вовлекает свои органы чувств в служение Господу — прежде всего, если он использует язык, чтобы повторять мантру Харе Кришна, и ест только кришна-прасад, сознавая себя при этом слугой Господа, — Господь открывает ему Себя. В обсуждаемом нами стихе эту мысль передает слово шучи-садмане. Шучи значит «чистый». Когда мы стремимся своими органами чувств служить Господу, наше бытие очищается от скверны и становится шучи-садма, безупречно чистым. Итак, Дакша выражает почтение Всевышнему, которого может постичь только тот, кто находится на уровне шучи-садма. В этой связи Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур приводит молитву Господа Брахмы из Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (14.6): татхапи бхуман махимагунасйа те вибоддхум архатй амалантар-атмабхих — «О мой Господь, лишь тот, кто безупречно чист сердцем, сможет постичь Твои трансцендентные качества и величие Твоих деяний». («Шримад Бхагаватам» 6.4.26)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В тему : http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=20781

Спасибо за вопрос и ответ.

Ответ замысловатый, который мне лично ничего не прояснил... кроме того, что это тайна. 

Интригует эта тема вот наверное почему. 
Известно, что при сознавании Бхагавана, автоматически должно быть сознавание Его всепроникающего аспекта _брахмана_ и локализованной _Параматмы_. 
Но при глубоких сновидениях Параматма не сознается... во всяком случае, утром ничего такого не вспоминается.
Наверное от этого и недоумение. Поскольку, практикуя _бхакти_, впечатление, что Бхагавана сознаешь, присутствует.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

С Параматмой у души нет личных отношенией. 
Этот аспект Господа выступает как наблюдатель (две птицы, сидящие на дереве).
Также Параматма дает санкции на исполнение желаний в зависимости от _кармы_  дживы. 
Дословно из книг не помню, но суть в этом.  

Получается, что ночью, во время глубокого сна, у дживы переписывается программа, с учетом деяний прошедшего дня.  
Можно сказать, что при этом задействуются структуры мозга и все системы тела. 

Поэтому прошедший день влияет на следующий, и так далее:  на привычки, характер, а значит - судьбу.

----------

